# ATM machines not working!?



## RPC

Since this morning ATM machines are not working (at least the ones I have checked) and they are all frozen to the same screen page/message. Also tried a a few times to make a credit card payment but I kept receiving error messages....!! I assume the system is currently down!
:ranger:


----------

